# General > Sport >  Wick and District Pool League

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Wick and District Pool League* 


George Zindilis' Commercial side made it three wins out of three on Monday night after defeating The Francis Street Club 9-1 to stay top of the Wick  District Summer Pool League.   Zindilis and Raymond Gunn were the star players for the Lybster side in an impressive victory.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

